# This Is Animetal!



## Clark Kent (Oct 8, 2006)

*This Is Animetal!
By Silent Bob - Mon, 09 Oct 2006 01:20:31 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================
Moonlight Densetsu Live
[yt]H7SsNqJ1wa4[/yt]

Devilman Animetal Remix
[yt]ivZuGVxYxOs[/yt]

Animetal ~ Gatchaman (live)
[yt]wAbhhaotspg[/yt]

Animetal Marathon Vol 1 (extracto)
[yt]PioBAQWgGgU[/yt]

Urusei yatsura opening
[yt]uCKlMAjLwrU[/yt]

Ode To The Rider
[yt]djGBYcexYMM[/yt]

Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2006)

I know we have some anime fans here, so enjoy


----------

